# bsn or  gaspari nurtition



## yazy10 (Dec 2, 2008)

i am looking for a pre-workout and post-workout supplement.

i was thinking to get the BSN stack of NO-xplode and Cellmass or the Gaspari nutrition stack of Sizeon and super pump 250.

then i did some research on the products and i found out that as a pre-work out supplement the NO-xplode is  better the super pump 250. and that Sizeon is better then cellmass as a creatine.

so i made my own stack of NO-Xplode and Sizeon.

is this a good idea or not. and if there is a better stack which does not cost alot can u  give me a some info.

also i use a protein called  100% whey gold standard by ON its a good supplement but it costs a bit. is there something as good that is a bit cheaper.


----------



## Berto (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey yazy,

I'm a HUGE fan of Superpump 250.  I had to dial down to half a scoop because I was going bonkers in the gym.  I can only compare it to Fast Twitch and some nitric oxide pills though, haven't used NO-Xplode.  Superpump is more respected in the bodybuilding circles I've hung in.

ON 100% Whey is a great deal for what you're getting - mostly protein isolates.  10 pounds at a time will yield you almost 49 grams of protein per dollar, better than most.  This site sorts proteins by grams of protein per dollar, most of the ones above ON are Whey CONCENTRATES though, which aren't as good as isolate:
Cheap Supplements: Whey Protein | PricePlow.com - Supplement Price Comparison Shopping

But All The Whey's one might be a better deal, and it's PURE isolate.  Never tried it though.


----------



## yazy10 (Dec 3, 2008)

so i should get the gaspari nutrition stack(super pump 250 and size on)


----------



## zombul (Dec 3, 2008)

I truly don't feel either or will make much difference over the other. Buy what cheapest. Gaspari $68.99 Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com

 Bsn about $86.00 Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com
  I'd personally go with gaspari in this situation.


----------



## Berto (Dec 3, 2008)

zombul said:


> I truly don't feel either or will make much difference over the other. Buy what cheapest. Gaspari $68.99 Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com
> 
> Bsn about $86.00 Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com
> I'd personally go with gaspari in this situation.



Well that said, then you can buy the cheapest per serving, which is Cytosport Fast Twitch.

However, having used both Fast Twitch and Gaspari's Superpump 250, there is a HUGE difference.  Superpump loads me up far more with less product.  I do like the kre-alkalyn in Fast Twitch though.


----------



## nni (Dec 3, 2008)

gaspari!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah there was some info last yeat that BSN did not contain any CEM3 in cellmass.


----------



## david100proof (Dec 3, 2008)

Gaspari seach around i found it cheaper but great stuff


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 3, 2008)

i prefer NO shotgun for a truly face tingling pre workout energy explosion...


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ which they like to market as a "pump"




in all honesty i think the pre workout sups are unnecessary and considering the caffeine content they could be considered unhealthy

but if you must
NO SHOTGUN


----------



## nni (Dec 3, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i prefer NO shotgun for a truly face tingling pre workout energy explosion...



thats the baee, there are better alternatives.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 3, 2008)

i honestly dont know

but ive tried a few... the most intense as i recall was NO shotgun

i prefer not to work out on crack




to answer the question directly
--you should feel free to mix your stack up however you choose

you could base your supps on reviews from friends/online

OR
whichever is cheapest

keep in mind
these sups take time to actually produce noticeable changes in your physique

you will have an opportunity to experiment in other ways in the future!


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2008)

pre workout.....I love caffeine and its nasty cousins.  I love to take a drive sipping my favorites, strong coffee, adrenalyn stack, ripped force, black pearl, redline, maybe a red bull,.... and listening to loud music before going to the gym. Thats my crack.  I make a left out of my subdivision, go maybe 800 feet, redlight, then 200 feet and a left into my gym.  I only take that route if I'm pressed for time and need to get in and out.  Normally I'm getting geeked up on my crack and putting extra miles on my car.  

With that being said, I just went a week and a half with no caffeine and I felt way better working out.  Its not fair.  But life is a bitch then you die.  

If you like experimenting, feeling altered, and shelling out the cash, then hey go at it. I don't think it matters.  At some point youre taking a load of stimulants which may affect your blood pressure and sensitivity to your adrenaline response in other activities.  I'd just watch the mg of caffeine and other INE's.  It's mostly a "cosmetic" subject in my opinion.


----------



## Berto (Dec 3, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i prefer NO shotgun for a truly face tingling pre workout energy explosion...



NO Shotgun V.3 will be my next one to try after my batch of SuperPump, which will last me a while.  I'll let you guys know what I think.  I've heard incredible things about this one as well.

Benefit of NO Shotgun is there are zero carbs.  If you want carbs, add some yourself (waxy maize, maltodextrin, dextrose, whatever).  But if you don't want carbs, you're set.  SuperPump doesn't have many, but they're in there.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 3, 2008)

How about a cup of coffee for pre workout and Micronized Creatine Mono with apple juice( besides protein) for post workout..  Also Anabolic leucine Stack from GNC for pre workout.  It only costs about $ 25.  It has 7.3 gm. of leucine, 3 gm of creatine,and 195 mg of caffeine.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 4, 2008)

Berto said:


> NO Shotgun V.3 will be my next one to try after my batch of SuperPump, which will last me a while.  I'll let you guys know what I think.  I've heard incredible things about this one as well.
> 
> Benefit of NO Shotgun is there are zero carbs.  If you want carbs, add some yourself (waxy maize, maltodextrin, dextrose, whatever).  But if you don't want carbs, you're set.  SuperPump doesn't have many, but they're in there.



so instead it has some other sort of unnatural chemical read that poison in it, or is it not sweet at all?


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I have used both NO-Xplode and Superpump250. Overall I like the superpump better. I think the main reasons though is for the taste and the fact that it is cheaper. Both had pretty much the same effect on me, which is making me feel totally amped up for the gym. Don't listen to all the BS about it giving you "massive muscle pumps" because that is not true, I simply take it for the caffeine. I don't like coffee and I don't want the calories from redbull/soda. So they work out for me because I am not too worried about the money. 

Pre-workout I actually do 1 scoop Superpump250 Raspberry Lemonade and 1 scoop Superpump250 fruit punch. I LOVE the taste and it really gets me ready to lift. Recently I have been feeling diminished effects though as I think my body is getting used to the caffeine. I think after I finish my current cycle I will take about a month or two off and then go back on and hope that I get the crazy feeling again. 

When I go back I might try the VPX NO-Shotgun. Sounds promising (though I doubt it will be much different than the other two)


----------



## zombul (Dec 4, 2008)

Fast Twitch is my overall favorite aswell. I thought NO Shotgun tasted like shit.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 4, 2008)

NO shotgun tasted like a powderized form of 5hour energy to me


it contains 20g of protein
and
LOTS of vitamins/stimulants
as well as amino acids and vascularity enhancers
so the tast is kinda chemicalish

the flavor isnt really repulsive
but its not exactly pleasant


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> NO shotgun tasted like a powderized form of 5hour energy to me
> 
> 
> it contains 20g of protein
> ...



This may be a terrible and disgusting idea, but let me know what you think... If I got the NO Shotgun (black cherry flavor) and mixed it with banana creme 100% Whey pre workout do you think the taste would be alright? I mean the NO Shotgun description does say to mix it with your favorite drink. I like both Cherries and Bananas... haha I might have to buy it just to try this out


----------



## zombul (Dec 4, 2008)

I hated the taste peronally. I don't know if mixing it that way would be much of an improvement though either.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 4, 2008)

the product is good stand alone(taste aside), and it supplies 20g of protein

id suggest mixing it with powdered gatoraid or something of the like

mixing it with whey might not turn out well...


----------



## DesertFox (Dec 5, 2008)

From my personal experience, I have only tried NO Shotgun and damn did that stuff tasted nasty. It tastes like 5 hour energy like someone else mentioned, yeah it is pretty "icky" tasting stuff. I actually would not recommend NO Shotgun, first 3 times I took it I was ripping that gym apart, after that; very minimal effects.

Oh and Gotri, I wouldn't recommend you trying that out heh but if you must then give it a go but place a bucket by your side just in case.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 5, 2008)

actually, in all honesty, this thread is making me want to go buy some...


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 5, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> actually, in all honesty, this thread is making me want to go buy some...



In all honesty, I did buy some. When I drink something nasty before the gym it makes me get mad and then I head out to the gym with a fire under my ass. Also, it has 20g of protein... none of the other have protein.


----------



## biggfly (Dec 5, 2008)

Drinking something nasty makes you feel mad???   Huh??? You are something else...


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 5, 2008)

yes, as i recall the source of protein is high quality isolate

it is really a great pre workout blend
add some high GI carbs and its basically ideal

a little high in stimulants

and i really dont see why these guys are so repulsed by the flavor

maybe they tried the older blend
the newer blends (i have had fruit punch) are much more palatable


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> NO shotgun tasted like a powderized form of 5hour energy to me
> 
> 
> it contains 20g of protein
> ...



Hold on hold on hold on...theres caffeine in this shit?

I always wondered why those energy drinks or "pumps" didnt supply any protein.  They do now?

I had Fast Twitch at one point and enjoyed it, but when I have to go to the gym, I dont want to have to drink two fucking things plus have some carbs before I got to the gym..


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 5, 2008)

NO shotgun is 80 cals and 20g of protein...

lots of vascularity enhancers and caffeine

mix it with juice and its ideal as far as contents...
taste is apparently a little arguable...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2008)

Not for nothing, but NONE of this shit tastes good.  However, thats not why I drink it.

Taste is another thing to not worry about when consuming alcohol, as well..


----------



## Berto (Dec 5, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Not for nothing, but NONE of this shit tastes good.  However, thats not why I drink it.
> 
> Taste is another thing to not worry about when consuming alcohol, as well..



I personally think that Blue Razz SuperPump 250 is absolutely delicious.  If I could live off of blue raspberry flavored crap, I would!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2008)

I couldnt.  I honestly have never thought any of this gunk tasted "good."  I do buy what ever tastes the least worst, however.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I couldnt.  I honestly have never thought any of this gunk tasted "good."  I do buy what ever tastes the least worst, however.



I think this stuff sometimes actually tastes good to me because it fools me in to thinking I am having some sugar. Sweet things pretty much don't exist in my diet besides my Chocalate ON whey. So when I have these fruity sweet drinks I fool myself in to thinking it is tasty. If I was having REAL fruit punch it would probably taste much better. 

Either way, I am excited to try the NO Shotgun. 

Ben Dur do you think I should cut out my pre-workout protein shake once I start taking this?


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 6, 2008)

its 20 grams of isolate...

you shoulldnt need mare than that
maybe a simple carb

OJ or a banana would work in my opinion
or you could just take NO shotgun standalone...

the first time you take it, its going to  be a zapping intense strange flavor

but it grew on me after a few days...
i dont honestly think i could stomach this stuff with whey though...


and i agree to the "fool yourself into liking it" statement...


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 9, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> its 20 grams of isolate...
> 
> you shoulldnt need mare than that
> maybe a simple carb
> ...



My NO Shotgun just got here. I am about to take some then go work out. I will report on the taste and the (hopefully) feeling of being a complete animal once I am done with my workout


----------



## nni (Dec 9, 2008)

its just a supplement.


----------



## highpockets (Dec 9, 2008)

I've tried both and keeping in mind that everyone is different, I prefer a pre-workout protein shake and 2 or 3 cups of coffee. A lot of the pre-workout supplements in my opinion are not necessary, but if you've got the dough, go at it. Like I said everyone is different. Remember a post workout protein shake also and eat right. The correct food is the best supplement on earth. And yes I probably drink too much coffee during the day, but I love it!


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 9, 2008)

nni said:


> its just a supplement.




HOW DARE YOU!!!!!


----------



## ShawNN (Jan 19, 2009)

bsn its nice company like gaspari there many good products


----------



## PainandGain (Jan 20, 2009)

I've used NO xplode and I always loved it to death.
The mental energy and focus that you get is amazing.
However, i don't take any stims anymore. Got really sick a couple times and I'm not going back.


----------

